

How Do You Hire People Smarter Than You? - jmalter
http://founderdating.com/hiresmarterthanyou/

======
ajsharma
My dad taught me that delegation is about trusting that the work will be done
better than if I had done it myself. Not always because of the lack of skill,
but sometimes because of the lack of time. Hiring out of frustration due to
pack of time can lead to poor choices, and a difficultly in working with the
new hire

------
zabbyz
It's great to see this topic being discussed. I've often wondered what it
really meant to hire people smarter then you and then how to manage them -
great insights here.

